# Mirroring SGT4 to Luxor smart tv



## Janey70

Hi I've been trying to connect my samsung galaxy tab 4 to my luxor smart tv to watch videos etc but am exhausted from trying to do it I have sky as well and both are connected. 
There is no screen mirroring tab like on mobiles what am I doing wrong basic steps would be great if possible please ?? Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi, and welcome to TSG.

According to at least one blogger web site, the micro USB port on the Galaxy Tab 4 series is not MHL (Mobile High-Definition link) compatible and cannot output any kind of video.

http://blog.clove.co.uk/2014/02/05/mhl-adapter-samsung-galaxy-need/


----------



## Janey70

Thanks for your reply ,no wonder it had me confused . 
So is there another way to connect ? Like chromecast or similar ?


----------



## cwwozniak

First, let me warn you; I am not at all familiar with Samsung products and can only go by information found on the Internet. I found an article on the Verizon Wireless web site that describes a method of displaying video and pictures from certain Galaxy Tab 4 models to an HDMI input Television using something called an AllShare Cast Dongle.

http://www.verizonwireless.com/support/knowledge-base-109206/

You may wish to investigate this further to determine if this will work with your particular version of the Galaxy Tab 4 and with any particular firmware in the device that may be unique to your particular cell phone carrier.


----------



## plodr

The Tab 4 doesn't have screen mirroring, which you've discovered
http://www.samsung.com/ie/support/skp/faq/1057791

It says you can use Quick Connect
http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/skp/faq/1108273


----------



## Janey70

Thank you I did try something similar I think to scan for nearby devices but tv didn't show up. 
So will have to find the manual for the TV and see if it's something on the tv that needs setting 
Will let you know how I get on thanks again


----------



## cwwozniak

Do you know if your luxor smart TV has built-in WiFi? If you are not sure, please give us the full model number.


----------



## Janey70

It's my daughters tv she got it from a Cataloge so I've found it on there 
Mpn-LUX0140003/01
EAN- 5055862308134


----------



## cwwozniak

Information found at http://www.very.co.uk/luxor-40-inch-full-hd-freeview-hd-led-smart-tv/1600069592.prd .



> *MPN: *LUX0140003/01 *EAN: *5055862308134
> 
> ...
> 
> With built-in WiFi you can link into your home broadband to access on demand movies with Netflix, catch up TV with BBC iPlayer and on-tap internet access through the web browser. You can even catch up with friends via Twitter and Facebook and share your videos through YouTube.
> 
> Content can also be mirrored on to the TV from your tablet or smartphone, giving everyone at home the chance to contribute to the TV line-up.


You will probably need to read the TV user manual to properly enable and configure the TV's WiFi to work with the Galaxy tab 4.

From the sound of it, the TV may support direct feeds from some streaming video sources that you may be using on Galaxy.


----------



## TonyB25

Would a Chromecast work?
https://www.google.com/chromecast/


----------



## plodr

This is a thread from 2014 and at that time the Tab 4 did not work with Chromecast.
Source: https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chromecast/HwT39ELEsf4


> i spoke to samsung about the same topic and you cant MHL or chromecast device to tv


----------



## TonyB25

It's a forum post. A recent version of Android should work fine with a recent version of Chromecast. I don't know what the alternative would be.


----------



## plodr

The Galaxy Tab 4 came out in 2014 so we can't assume that the OP has a "recent" version of Android running on the device.

We were trying to point out to the OP that what he/she is trying to do might not be possible with that tablet.

The alternative would be to get a tablet with a newer android version where mirroring is possible.


----------



## TonyB25

That's the great thing about Galaxy devices. They're updated more frequently than other Android devices.


----------

